# Fossil Ledges Birds



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

So...Robin said I never post any game bird pics so I took a few today. This is my, (long name), Old English Game Knowsley Stock Earl of Derby Cockerel, 6 months now, This one is the most colorful. Sorry, it's not a great pic, it was drizzling this afternoon.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

This is the other Earl of Derby Cockerel, also 6 months, slightly less colorful. The bird in the background facing the fence is a Black Breasted Red Jungle Fowl Cockerel, 7 months.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

This is a 1905?, I believe, illustration of the Earl of Derby Standard. By then the white beak and feet had already been bred out as undesirable in the States. They are not technically and American Game but you see from the caption, that's where they were placed. This one is probably somewhere between the Oxford and Carlisle Clubs. It would not meet the English Standard. Mine are Oxford, they weren't brought to the States until 1986. I helped procure them for my father when I was going to college at Trinity.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

This is one of my Silver Phoenix Cockerels, 6 months. The Phoenix are probably the most 
standoffish birds I have, they just aren't super friendly. The Red Jungle Fowl are a little skittish but friendly.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

And this is most of the Duck gang...


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

One more, this is one of the OEG Earl of Derby Hens. They are all black. Good birds, good fliers.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

This is a 1930 OEG Game Bird Ad featuring Red Pyle and Silver Duck Wing winners of the Madison Square Gardens Show in New York.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That first boy is stunning. Too bad he didn't pose for you during the pic.

The second? I don't think I've ever seen a rooster with so little color and patterning happening when it comes to OEs.

The Phoenix is stunning. So much flash.

Perfect pic of the ducks of them waddling away.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

They’re all beautiful, but I agree, your first boy there sure is a pretty guy! They all are. I really like the phoenixes, they’re on my ‘maybe someday’ list. 

It really is amazing how much breeds have changed (some/many/most? of them) over the years!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That first boy is stunning. Too bad he didn't pose for you during the pic.
> 
> The second? I don't think I've ever seen a rooster with so little color and patterning happening when it comes to OEs.
> 
> ...


Some of the English used to discourage breeding for color at the risk of losing other traits. They called it "breeding to a feather".


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

But like most everyone, I am just as guilty of liking colorful birds.


----------

